# Input on a new build



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I just purchased a Lamiglass Blank on eBay I will have 100 in it. It is GSB 144-2MH rated for 6-16 oz. 

I want to build it using Carolina Panther colors and the logo. My questions are concerning guides and reel seat. I am throwing this out there for opinions. I want to keep this as inexpensive as possible so I am not above buying something that someone would like to give me a good deal. 

I am also in the market for someone to put all this together for me. 

Thanks
2na


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

New Panthers logo or old Panthers logo?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Most likley the OLD because I would like "Est 1995" included in the logo as well as the text "Carolina Panthers" NOT in the block lettering


----------

